# Smitty Sled Has A Logo



## smitty0312 (Jan 17, 2015)

Here's the new logo for the The "Original" Smitty Sled, you can also find me on social media, give me a like. plans are now available. Thanks


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

I there are some people that think you were some sorta first to put a board across a pair of skis, thereby creating something original, but we did that stuff in the sixties, and were only coping older designs,
like this radio flyer from the seventies like this











did from this








witch stole from this








witch stole from this


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Based on that trashing, Scooter, I take it that you are not a fan. 

Smitty's sled posts and all those people who then built a variation and posted their pics did a world of good for a bunch of people who were tired of pulling jet sleds across the frozen tundra.

I always had skis on my permanents (going back 40 years), but never on my jet sled until I saw my first smitty 5 or 6 years back. Smitty didn't invent anything, he just made it popular. Might as well try to capitalize on it.

Rock on, Smitty!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm not thrashing anyone, you guys can call your sleds anything you want,( unless someone decides to copyright the name), we made sleds like that back when we had to build our own floors for suitcase shanties and I think it's great to have a place for and people who share knowledge, but claiming an original design is laying groundwork for licensing, remember the guy trying to claim everyone was ripping him of on the slammer and demanding that no one use the name or use ( HIS DESIGN ) without paying him


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Guess I missed out on the slammer guy. That's funny, because a few years back my brother in law bought my father in law a slammer for Christmas. My FIL liked it so much, he promptly went out in his shop and built a dozen knock-offs. Gave about ten of them to his buddies. They love watching perch getting jerked right out of the hole.


----------



## smitty0312 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for your opinions guys.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Could care less if the guy makes a couple bucks. I first saw the idea, whether original or one of old on iceshanty. The resurgence of a long time idea by him has saved my back plenty of motrin. Keep on sharing ideas, that is what these forums are about.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I have been using them for 30 years, do a google search, can't claim it as an original design or name. But if you want to copyright your logo, go ahead, I hope you do well.

You wouldn't stand a snowballs chance in hell of stopping anyone else from doing it though.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Mite make some dough selling stickers, hats & t-shirts


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Tough crowd.  

Original idea or not. The simple take down design built by Smitty and the gain in popularity on the internet through the "Ice Shanty Forums" was a fairly recent development. If I remember right it was dubbed the "Smitty Sled" by the IS members (not Smitty) as guy's began to copy his design (which Smitty encouraged and offered tips to help many build theirs). Requests for plans, kits, and even fully built sleds, have been frequent on the IS Forums.

Best of luck Smitty.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

TrekJeff said:


> Keep on sharing ideas, that is what these forums are about.


Bingo! Smitty made an old idea new again and helped make the sled mainstream in today's world and for that many guy's are thankful.


----------



## smitty0312 (Jan 17, 2015)

"Smitty" is the original of the name.......not the sled itself......the sled is my style of it........make sense?


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

i would slap some stickers on my smitty sled to give it a cool decal. 

sounds like a cool way of telling others where you got the idea or letting people know your on the forums.


----------



## Dunlap (Jan 3, 2003)

smitty0312 said:


> "Smitty" is the original of the name.......not the sled itself......the sled is my style of it........make sense?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

scooter_trasher said:


> I there are some people that think you were some sorta first to put a board across a pair of skis, thereby creating something original, but we did that stuff in the sixties, and were only coping older designs,
> like this radio flyer from the seventies like this
> 
> [/QUOTE
> ...


So everyone was around back in the day, huh? Smitty took an old concept and renewed it for those who aren't in their 60's/70's and didn't have access to scooterbums' pictures. I always wondered what happened to those two guys in Grouchy Old Men. I thought I read they both died. All this time they've been right here on MS. Who knew?:lol::lol:


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Since you decided to drag it back up,that my questioning someones claim to the originality of a basic sled design that ,( if you would have stayed awake during history class junior you would know this), predates the wheel, (as in STONE AGE),have you heard of that, (you mite not find in on Facebook),but I'm sure you've seen the Flintstones, is somehow bashing that person.

I have a totally original, groundbreaking idea I would like to share, I take a loaf of bread and slice it into pieces and package it in a bag to keep it together on the way home from the bakery, I think the world is ready for that kind of convenience, I don't want to put my name on it, that may come off as pretentious, I think I'll call it ******'s Sliced Bread, I don't mind if you guys use my idea, all I want is the copyrights & Trademarks on the name & logo and possibly a small licensing fee, what do you think

Here's a pic of what it looks like 
COOL HUH!! Wanna buy a Tee shirt


----------

